# Impressive RhB Scratch-built cars and loads



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

A couple of impressive, to me anyway, RhB freight cars along with appropriate scratch-built loads were added to the Large Scale database.
For each one there is a brief overview of the construction process which is not only interesting in itself but may also give you some tips and ideas what is possible.


There is the RhB "Rungenwagen" which LGB after a long wait finally introduced last year - this is a different scratch-built version:











A larger picture is on the database as well as the download link of the construction method used.

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=3136

The containers are shown separately:
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=3144


The other scratch-built cat is an RhB depressed-center flat car with a Holcim container.
Als both scratch-built.










Again, larger pictures and the download for the construction details are on the database:
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=3147
and
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=3134

These items were submitted by Michel, you can check out more interesting items on his website at:
http://michelswunderland.de/lgb_en/archive.html

Most pages are available in English.

If the site switches to German, see if there is a little British flag at the top right to change the language

Knut


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Related but unrelated.... 

I just used my last bit of "Holcim" cement earlier today on some changes to the garden railway. Had to switch to good old American "Sackcrete" now. 

Anyhow, that is some impressive modelling. I have resisted RhB stuff in both IIm and H0m, but it get harder and harder....


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Amazing work!


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael is certainly a very very talented guy! Thanks for the update Knut. 


Keith


----------

